

US Government Uses Social Networking Sites for More than Investigations - there
http://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2010/08/government-monitors-much-more-social-networks

======
ck2
All they need is a warrantless backdoor into Facebook (which they likely
already have) and they probably know everyone you've ever emailed.

Thanks to my clueless "friends" who must be giving Facebook their email
logins, I get annoying and alarming weekly emails from Facebook prompting me
to join and showing me how a dozen of my "friends" by full name and location
that have joined and how I should too.

